# Samsung Series 6 670 cant connect to net...



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

hi all, just today i bought a 46 inch samsung lcd tv
model number is LN46C670M1F

its beautiful, and i love it very much...but im having a bit of trouble connecting it to the net

i have to set it up manually, even though my router has dhcp enabled, otherwise the tv just yells at me and tells me the IP configuration is wrong

so i set it up manual
ip 192.168.1.20
sub 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.1.1

dns 192.168.1.0

now i try to connect, and it tells me that it can't ping the gateway

i cant ping the tv from my laptop
im not too sure what my dns server should be...ipconfig/all gave me either 1.0 or 1.1, neither one makes a difference
i opened ports 80, 443, and 8080, didnt make a difference

if anyone has any experience and could help me out id appreciate it so much

thanks!


----------

